# id like to share artwork to be in washington d.c



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice action pic.


----------



## gotxhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

Good, I wish I had some artistic talent.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

nice job!!! good thing that horses dont look the way that i draw them....we wouldnt even b able to ride them....i just admire everyones artistci talent.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh cool, when and what gallery? I live in DC and might want to stop by.


----------



## Fancy Girl Haflinger (Jan 7, 2009)

That is neat i can't draw at all


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, Nice!! Good work.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Good job. Is that your horse in the picture? It looks like it, but I'm not sure


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Good job. Is that your horse in the picture? It looks like it, but I'm not sure


 
yes that is a picture of my horse. 
Also i am taking in orders for drawings.
anyone want a drawing done you can come to me


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

when will it be there? and which one...? I'll go take a pic of it in it's display for you...


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> when will it be there? and which one...? I'll go take a pic of it in it's display for you...


It was on display for quite sometime, but i resently got it back and its in my house now .

but thanks though!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

too bad... sniff.... i would have sent you a photo of it all pretty ....


----------



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks though! i actually never went up there to see it so i dont know how it went


----------

